# Maxima Exhaust Problem



## lagamm (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm doing a favor for a friend who has a 96 maxima. I'm replacing his clutch and i've been using the Ciltons manual with no problem till I had to remove the front exhaust (Y-Pipe). 

First off I spayed every bolt several times with penitrating fluid. Then the front flanges 3 bolts were very difficult to determine what size bolt due to the rust. I ended up using 13mm deep socket which work fine with my inpact wrench. 

Well the problem i'm having is that that the rear flange I only could access one of the bolts. The others are too offset to get the socket on straight and I tried using a swivel but there is just not enough room. 

What tools and/or tricks have anyone used to get the rear flange (one with the heat sheild) bolts off.

Help would greatly be apricated. If I cant get it off It looks like I might be able to drop the tranny anyway without taking the exaust off.

Please Help!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Heat the bolts with a blowtorch and then loosen them. Or let the car run for awhile if a torch isn't available. It might help.

Normally I would say drive it to an exhaust shop and have them break it loose but I think the car is undriveable, correct?

Regardless...once you DO get the bolts off do not reuse them.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Rear y-pipe bolts are accessible with a u-joint on the socket. Just mess with your combination of extensions, standard/deep 14mm 6-point sockets, and you'll get it. It's not hard once you figure it out.

Having done about 100 of them maybe it's easier now that I've had a little practice.


----------

